# Hydrostatic verus shift on the fly



## Rasorbackq (May 15, 2009)

Looking at a new ride on . But what is the difference between hydrostatic and Shift on the fly? Are not both automatic transmissions.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A hydrostatic transmission is a fluid drive, no gears. Ground speed is regulated by varying the amount of fluid delivered to the motor from a pump. 

A shift on the fly can be a few different types of setups. It could be a disc drive like Snapper uses on some riding and walk mowers. MTD uses a vari drive pulley system that allows shifting on the fly, this setup is very similar to a torque converter setup. Then there is an actual gear drive set up that clutches when you operate the shift lever.


----------



## Rasorbackq (May 15, 2009)

So is a shift on the fly an automatic trans or a manual shift?


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

as far a automatic goes.. 

Not like a Car automatic.

it is still like a manual. without a clutch.

I have and LIke a hydrostatic. but that is just me. better and stronger. and more money. but worth it.


----------

